# Just bought an '05 midnight blue gto with the March Madness incentive



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

I pick it up on Friday from a local *honest* dealer. I put them through the ringer though. :willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Congratulations, awesome color!


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

What was the incentive? I read that 'March Madness' wasn't supposed to start until Thursday the 10th? BTW, that blue does kick ass! :cheers


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

GrayGoat said:


> What was the incentive? I read that 'March Madness' wasn't supposed to start until Thursday the 10th? BTW, that blue does kick ass! :cheers


Thanks,

I applied a little arm twisting to get the incentive discounted early.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice..! Congrats.!


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

What is the "March Madness" incentive? I haven't heard about it.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

OK. I looked up the "March Madness" incentive. It's only valid on vehicles that have been sitting there over 120 days. How could your '05 have been on the dealer lot since November, since they only started showing up in February?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

rworkman98 said:


> OK. I looked up the "March Madness" incentive. It's only valid on vehicles that have been sitting there over 120 days. How could your '05 have been on the dealer lot since November, since they only started showing up in February?


I can be persuasive my friend. :cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Can you explain exactly what deal you got for the rest of us? :confused


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Can you explain exactly what deal you got for the rest of us? :confused


The dealership (pm me for the name) in question did have an '05 A4 that they received back in November and have been having trouble selling. Although, it has not been on the lot for 120 days, I was able to coax them into letting it go with the discount. After everything was said and done, I got it at the invoice price. That was the only goat that they were willing to make a deal on. All other colors and transmission options had sold out quickly.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> I can be persuasive my friend. :cool


:cool So the dealer just took a hit for that amount? B/c they can't claim the rebate from GM... Sounds like you found a dealer who *really* wants to sell the car. :cheers:


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

rworkman98 said:


> :cool So the dealer just took a hit for that amount? B/c they can't claim the rebate from GM... Sounds like you found a dealer who *really* wants to sell the car. :cheers:


I smell a rat. How much was this incentive supposedly for?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> I smell a rat. How much was this incentive supposedly for?


I grilled them already and ran a carfax check to insure that the goat was legit. $1000 + $500 off MSRP. I know that some dealerships are letting them go for $500 above invoice but with the incentive and the $500 discount, I got it at about the invoice price. I observed no intention to deceit unlike every other dealership that I visited.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

In other words....they wanted to get rid of an automatic. Most men buying this car want a stick and that's why the rest of the other colors and tranny's were gone.

Nice deal dude. Enjoy it! arty:


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what was the dealer invoice they showed you?

I saw the invoice slip at my dealer, and it included destination, and advertisement fees, plus hold-back. I know I can't talk down the hold-back, but I though the advertisement fees were crap. Anyway, I paid $200 under their invoice which was $31,967. BTW, they had it marked up $2K over MSRP on the lot.


----------



## miscreant (Mar 12, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> I grilled them already and ran a carfax check to insure that the goat was legit. $1000 + $500 off MSRP. I know that some dealerships are letting them go for $500 above invoice but with the incentive and the $500 discount, I got it at about the invoice price. I observed no intention to deceit unlike every other dealership that I visited.


I smell BIG rat. You ran a carfax? You can't run carfaxs on new cars. A carfax requires a previous registration to be available. If you indeed did run a carfax and got results, you bought a used vehicle (GM program car or exec car, but I still doubt it). No new, retail stock 05 GTOs hit the US until January. What's the last 8 digits of your VIN? It's also very possible that the unit was their oldest (not as old as they told you) and they simply ate the $1000 to move that one rather than their fresh units. But an 05 sitting since November, nope.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Who cares what they called it. He got a good deal on an 05 period.

I did my deal over the phone. two dealers i visited were supposed to call me when the rebate went up. I have to call verizon, i think my phone is broken, no call in four months. the dealer i bought my car from laid out all the numbers, i checked them, no games, etc. we set up the deal over the phone, i drove over that night, all the papers were laid out for me to sign. that was thursday. picked it up saturday. i spent more time putting the baby seat in than the whole deal.

Welcome, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Youe sure it was an 05 ??? My local dealer was putting the hood scoop hoods on some 04's and trying to tell me the 5.7 was the base motor with the option on the 05 being the 6.0. I mean c'mon do we look that stupid !


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

OK people,

1. It is an '05 GTO with an LS2 engine (149 miles on the odometer)

2. I ran carfax just in case there was dealer sheningans - it cleared. Yes, a car fax check on a new vehicle is redundant since it will invariably show a clean slate but in the off chance that there has been fraud perpetrated by the dealer, I want to be aware. I was screwed once before by purchasing a used car with a salvage title back in the 80's.

3. It would be difficult to pull the wool over my eyes 

a)I read the fine print on any piece of paper - always
b)I have been trained to read body language and can tell when someone is being untruthful - a fringe benefit from previous training
c)I am a ruthless skeptic - just a fringe benefit from obtaining a doctorate in the physical sciences
d)I will never leave the negotiating table unless I am satisfied and I am not averse to taking advantage of a business that makes a living by shortchanging its customers

4. A $1000 off is $1000 off be it from a "March Madness" incentive or any other incentive. I could care less what it is called and if the dealer wants to call it "March Madness" then that is their business.
5. All of those content on smelling "rats" are welcome to the experience. I would rather smell the interior and the burning rubber of my goat.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> OK people,
> 
> 1. It is an '05 GTO with an LS2 engine (149 miles on the odometer)
> 
> ...


I'm convinced...lol :agree 

So next time I need to buy a car.........


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> I grilled them already and ran a carfax check to insure that the goat was legit. $1000 + $500 off MSRP. I know that some dealerships are letting them go for $500 above invoice but with the incentive and the $500 discount, I got it at about the invoice price. I observed no intention to deceit unlike every other dealership that I visited.


That's really good deal but it can't beat what I got. I won't mention the source but and insider was able to get me $3K under MSRP for an '05 M6 in mid January. None of the add ons located on the right side of the sticker price stayed. Plus, I didn't have to order mine and I was lucky enough that they had mine in the showroom with only 9 miles on it. Although I will admit that they did convince me to purchase a really bad ass tracking system from them. Which was not too cheap.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats nice ride


----------

